# What ...... noone has a Diablo .......?



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: What ...... noone has a Diablo .......? ( 18bora)*

I do. 2000 Diablo VT roadster. Just have no one to talk to about it on here...


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: What ...... noone has a Diablo .......? (protzler)*

What color is your roadster ? I have a friend that just got ride of his 99 millenium which was of course silver, but with custom color shifting paint in the air vents... 
Post pics of your car !! Please.


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: What ...... noone has a Diablo .......? (ElecMoHwk)*

It's not really MINE, but one of the others in my family. It's grey.
I'll take a pic ASAP!! I've been meaning too for awhile now anyways, and you just gave me the motivation.


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: What ...... noone has a Diablo .......? (protzler)*

Well, you're an owner by association I guess. Do post photos! Have you guys submitted your VIN to the registry ? http://www.lamborghiniregistry.com ... so that the world can track the life of all of the bulls out there... It won't reveal personal info, but lets folks know where the bulls end up... Great for historical preservation, and finding out if someone else knows about the previous history of your car (if you're not the first owner).


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: What ...... noone has a Diablo .......? (ElecMoHwk)*

That wasn't sooo hard was it???


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: What ...... noone has a Diablo .......? (ElecMoHwk)*

Wow! What a great idea!! I have a friend who has one of the factory prototypes (can't remember which one...I want to say the Miura, but can't be certain). I'll see if he wants to add it, if it's not already there. He owns AutoPalace in Pittsburgh (www.autopalacellc.com) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As soon as I get a chance, I'm gonna get some photos. I'll also take pictures of some of our other cars (no more lambos..







) and I'll post'em up. It may take me a few days though. All depends on when I go there again (only about 4 miles from me, but still...)








EDIT: Spelling


_Modified by protzler at 8:29 PM 5-26-2004_


----------

